# Google- Doctors test the placebo effect - ABC12.com



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Doctors test the placebo effect**ABC12.com*Other research shows placebos can help patients with cancer, *irritable bowel syndrome* and multiple sclerosis. IS IT ETHICAL?: Many believe it is unethical *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

